# Custom Hoyt Carbon Element Pics!



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got my bow put back together after having the Cams, Limb Pockets, and other miscellaneous metal on the bow dipped in a Carbon Fiber look. Michael Cole did and awesome job. I highly recommend his work if you need anything dipped or mounted. I think she turned out sweet! I now wish I would have done my site bracket and quiver bracket too.


----------



## hoopdid (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice bow, how does it shoot? Been lookin at that model and haven't brought myself to drop that kinda cash on a bow yet. Have a Hoyt now for 10 years looking to upgrade.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

The bow shoots incredible. I have never shot anything this smooth. I know it is pricey but I think it is well worth the money.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I had Michael do a whole gun for me - stock, barrel, scope and base/mounts. It looks really sharp! He does a great job.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an alpha max 32, want to shoot for some pocket change up at my range?
couple bucks a shot, just to add pressure and make it fun or we can just shoot for bragging rights, I'm still growing with the bow.


----------

